# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Tiger Stripes

## bighit75



----------


## xerox

Hmm.  :Confused: 
Hat für meinen Geschmack keine (richtigen) Highlights. Die Ansicht mit der Federgabel im Bild ist is flowig - der Rest ein wenig fad und den Titel versteh ich nicht - meinst du die Licht/Schatten Effekte aufm Bus, deinen Helm oder war da irgendwo ein Tiger der mir nicht aufgefallen ist  :Confused:   ?
Bring ein paar mehr Leute mit rein -film mal "von draussen" und machs *Interessant*!
Geh lieber mehr fahren als mich mit deinen Aufnahmen zu langweilen - more luck next time.
Peace. Weni

----------


## bighit75

video und titel ist just for fun. neues ist in planung

----------

